# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Barcalona New Shirt.

## Katy

The new kit will be used in the Champions League game against Levski Sofia. 

Barcelona are famous for not having any shirt sponsorship at all during their history and now they are going to show the Unicef logo across their shirts. 

Unicef didn't have to pay Barcelona anything for this right, but Barca are giving 1% of their annual income to the charity.

----------


## alkalinetrio

wey hey shows all clubs arnt just money hungry!

----------


## crazygirl

where can you buy those shirts with the sponsor on I've only seen them without it on

----------

